# Railfanning in KS and Okla.



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

New video is posted of the Midland RR in Baldwin, KS, a Lawrence, KS park, and Guthrie, OK.

Enjoy.

JimC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOIIgXmKdAs


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice JC....where did you get that wonderful music?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, the Midland RR and Thomas....fun times! Thanks for the video Jim! It looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Jim, quite professional!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tk's for show Jim... Nice Tour.& Music.... *


----------

